# Broke down and bought a new RV Trailer



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Let me clarify that statement, I bought a Used trailer from an elderly couple. The trailer was three years old but the propane tanks had never been filled. The tires still had the knobs sticking off them. I got it for a third of the original cost so I am in pretty good shape. 

My wife and I had been talking about getting another newer trailer set up for getting away. This one is 24 feet long with all aluminum frame so it is lightweight. I did take it in and I am replacing the factory axle with a much better one and upgrading the tires and wheels. I already had a weight distribution hitch so that makes life and pulling a whole lot more fun. 

Recently we have been evaluating our vehicles and trailers and found that we were lacking in several areas. For one thing this was an area we had not updated in several years and our extended family has grown. 

With the new property we are looking at we needed a trailer we can take in and out as we build there. My son is also looking at a new trailer as is our middle daughter and her significant other. 

I would post pictures if I could get them to post here. No luck in that area thus far. Will be taking her out in two weeks to the Gulf Coast for break in trip. GB


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats....Home away from home...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Let me clarify that statement, I bought a Used trailer from an elderly couple. The trailer was three years old but the propane tanks had never been filled. The tires still had the knobs sticking off them. I got it for a third of the original cost so I am in pretty good shape.
> 
> My wife and I had been talking about getting another newer trailer set up for getting away. This one is 24 feet long with all aluminum frame so it is lightweight. I did take it in and I am replacing the factory axle with a much better one and upgrading the tires and wheels. I already had a weight distribution hitch so that makes life and pulling a whole lot more fun.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a nice trailer and good idea to enforce it.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It serves a purpose. A base away from home while we build up our place in the country. 

We had certain parameters we set down when you bought it. For one thing it had to be rugged enough to take places where there were no conveniences. It had to have room enough for several people if we had to use it as a BOV. I do not see it in that role. 

I had to get a bargain or no deal.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice. My father in law has a ~30 foot 5th wheel travel trailer that we all use a lot. It's a '97, I think, and still in real good shape. It's plain with no slideouts or anything but it's comfortable and we all like it. He got it used from the widow of a farmer that got killed by a bull.

We've never upgraded our trailer-everything is stock and just replaced with factory parts as normal things wear out. I think you're doing well to upgrade.

It's nice having a comfortable "home" that you're used to anywhere you want to go.


----------

